
Ghost Dance - sgt101
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Dance
======
DrScump
At first, I thought this might be about the Cusco song of the same name:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpPXh_dLESk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpPXh_dLESk)

